
DependencyCheck 5.0.0 - based2
https://github.com/jeremylong/DependencyCheck/releases/tag/v5.0.0
======
bradknowles
It took me far too long to go down the rabbit hole to see what languages are
supported by this tool. It should be much more obvious that this is meant for
primarily java code, with only experimental support for other languages.

